# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Tajlandë, priftërinjtë budist mbulojnë tempullin me shishe

## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Janë përdorur mbi 1 milion shishe për të mbuluar tempullin, dhe miliona tapa të përdorura për të kryer procesin e dekorimit. Një veprim ky mistiko-fetar i cili ka zgjatur për më shumë se 10 vjet dhe është drejtuar nga një durim i zelltë i priftërijnve budist të tempullit Wat Pa Maha Chedi Kaew, në Tajalandë, 600 kilometra larg nga Bangkoku. Me shishet janë ndërtuar edhe një vend në të cilën bëhet djegia e trupave pas vdekjes, si dhe një vend për ceremonitë e faljes.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ka njerez te krisur bota plot...

----------

